# Best training method...?



## InStere0 (Mar 31, 2009)

Recently I´ve been wanting to get more involved with training my 1 year old female akita. She´s well behaved most of the time, but she still does a few things that I want to change before it´s too late. My main issues with her are that I can´t have her off leash cause she bolts, she doesn´t always listen when I give her commands, things like that. All the training I´ve done with her I´ve done on my own reading tutorials on the internet or in books. Now I´m trying to make her more obedient since she´s getting big and I don´t want to make her to become a liability.

I´ve downloaded some training dvd´s, but some seem to contradict each other and don´t really go in-depth as far as methods of corrections/rewards, commands, etc. The dvd´s I have are from Cesar Millan, Don Sullivan, and Leerburg. I really don´t know who has the best training methods, in some things they seem to contradict each other and I´m trying to figure out the best approach.

I would like you guys to give me your opinions on these 3 methods, and if you have any suggestions of other dvd´s I should check out I would like you to tell me which ones they are.

Thanks!


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

InStere0 said:


> Recently I´ve been wanting to get more involved with training my 1 year old female akita. She´s well behaved most of the time, but she still does a few things that I want to change before it´s too late. My main issues with her are that I can´t have her off leash cause she bolts, she doesn´t always listen when I give her commands, things like that. All the training I´ve done with her I´ve done on my own reading tutorials on the internet or in books. Now I´m trying to make her more obedient since she´s getting big and I don´t want to make her to become a liability.
> 
> I´ve downloaded some training dvd´s, but some seem to contradict each other and don´t really go in-depth as far as methods of corrections/rewards, commands, etc. The dvd´s I have are from Cesar Millan, Don Sullivan, and Leerburg. I really don´t know who has the best training methods, in some things they seem to contradict each other and I´m trying to figure out the best approach.
> 
> ...


Well you just opened a big bag of worms as no doubt there are good and bad in all methods. A balanced program with reward and corrections are what's needed. A beginner class where you live might be the place to start if possible. Somebody to read your dog would help a bunch. No doubt there have been dogs trained with any of the 3.


----------



## InStere0 (Mar 31, 2009)

I´ve looked around here for trainers and training classes but most don´t seem to be quite what I´m looking for. The ones that Ive been able to get information from are ones that just use hard punishments for dogs when they don´t obey. They just scare the dog in to doing what they want. People here where I live (Guatemala) are not really educated as far as dog training that´s why I wanted to take this up on my own. What I´m looking for is something that shows you step by step how to do it, not just something general like the videos I have.


----------



## Marsh Muppet (Nov 29, 2008)

Cesar Milan is not a dog trainer, per se. He's more of a relationship coach. He's not without talent, but training is not his forte.

Frawley and Sullivan may be, and probably are, perfectly adequate trainers, but the main thrust of their respective business plans is to keep selling you more and more stuff.


----------



## qingcong (Oct 26, 2009)

I'm basically a self taught trainer. I have a long ways to go before I can call myself the Dog Whisperer, but I know that I know more than your average dog lover. 

I really learned a ton by reading books. I would recommend a couple so that you can learn about different viewpoints; 
- Complete Idiot's Guide to Positive Dog Training by Pamela Dennison
- The Culture Clash by Jean Donaldson
- How to Raise the Perfect Dog by Cesar Millan

When it comes to training, I don't believe in memorizing step by step manuals. Every dog is different, and the step by step methods don't teach you what to do if you hit a snag. Understanding dog behavior is the key to being a good trainer, then you can modify the steps to meet your needs.

Cesar Millan gives us great information on building our relationship with dogs. I like his information on exercise-discipline-affection, nose-eyes-ears, no touch no talk no eye contact, and calm assertive energy. Those are fundamental building blocks to enriching our relationship with our dogs. As for actual training methods, I would look elsewhere. CM's training methods are not for your average owner.


----------



## TxRider (Apr 22, 2009)

I have watched the leerburg basic dog training DVDs and they seem pretty good.

Mostly marker training with some correction thrown in but not overdone. You could do worse than to use that.

I watched some of sullivans dvd and didn't much care for the methods, though I am sure they work if followed correctly.

Or you could look at Ian Dunbar's site. His methods are put together in a way that make it harder to make a mistake following them.

http://www.jamesandkenneth.com/store/show_by_tags/Video


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

qingcong said:


> I'm basically a self taught trainer. I have a long ways to go before I can call myself the Dog Whisperer, but I know that I know more than your average dog lover.
> 
> I really learned a ton by reading books. I would recommend a couple so that you can learn about different viewpoints;
> - Complete Idiot's Guide to Positive Dog Training by Pamela Dennison
> ...


This has been spot on for me and my 3 (very different) dogs. I have an extremely soft dog, an extremely knuckle-headed dog, and an over-achiever  Realizing that it's OK to get creative when trying to train something was a turning point for me. Also realizing that it's OK to make mistakes (and in my case, it's unavoidable!) 
I'm hoping CM continues to go in a positive direction. His latest episodes haven't been nearly as "dominance" based as his earlier years (his first few seasons had a few episodes that bordered on barbaric IMO). I, like you, like his information on energy, and the no touch/talk/eye contact rule has worked for me with a handful of fear-aggressive dogs (if they want to be invisible, why not at least let them think they are for awhile?) I like Pat McConnells training books as well.
Something for the OP to look up on youtube would be kikopup. She has a lot of "trick" videos, but the basics of teaching cute things like "wave bye bye" and "get me a tissue" are the same for teaching a down/stay, and a nice recall. Consistency, timing, and rewards (and the witholding of a reward for a poor response). It might be something for the OP to check into!


----------



## Marsh Muppet (Nov 29, 2008)

It's fine to be creative and tailor your training program for your dog. In fact, it's important to do so. On the other hand, a good basic training system will answer a lot questions you wouldn't even know to ask, and tell you how to know when you are getting a proper response ( a dog doing what it's told is not all there is to it). Sometimes you have to reinvent the wheel. That's harder if you've never used one before.


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

If you are averse to corrections then IMO (and only in my opinion) I would have to say for Leerburg and Don Sullivan, No and HEll no. There is some good info on Leerburg's site but his work with aggressive dogs over the top and Sullivan is an idiot. 

Moving on. 

I second the kikopup recommendations for Youtube. Paul Owens also have DVD's available for order (and books "The Dog Whisperer", "The Puppy Whisperer" and "Good Habits for Great Dogs"). 

If you want to get a really good look at different videos available and books go to www.dogwise.com. There is MUCH to be enjoyed there.


----------

